# Liège-Bastogne-Liège 2012 spoilers



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Live feed starting soon, what are your picks ?

would Gilbert finally make it ? would the frères Schleck escort him to the finish line ? or will Andy attack ?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Right now is sunny after a bad weather-rainy morning

Igor Anton crashed out the race with a broken collarbone.

6 men break, with 7" on the bunch, but they had 12" at some point so they will be caught soon.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Pièrre Rolland and Kiryenka on a new breakaway


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Gilbert will be there at the end, but Purito is really strong. I have a feeling that Voeckler is going to take a stab at break. This should be a good one!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Eurosport?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Hard to believe this will work for BMC...

Not that I know, that's just what the commentator said.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

20" for Rolland to the Group


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Old Man said:


> Eurosport?


That's what I'm watching.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

on the Roche au Faucons now

Nibali catches Rolland and Gilbert/Gasparotto/Rodriguez on the wheel


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Head Group

Rolland
Nibali
Gilbert
Gasparotto


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Niballi attacking

Voeckler, Cunego, Scarponi arrive to the head group


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Where are the Schlecks?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Schlecks = shelled

I think the big pull by BMC finsihed them off.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Lot of stars in the front group.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Niballi has now 15" on the group


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, NIbali might make it!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gilbert cracked...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Niballi has now 41" with 9K to go


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Gilbert on the Tail of the head group

Rodriguez and Iglinsky on the chase-patatte


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rodriguez dropped by Iglinski


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Shait!! Iglinksy caught Nibali!!

This is exciting!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Iglinsky at 10" from Nibali now

Rolland/Martin/Rodriguez at 33"

Group at 41"


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

damn...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome finish


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Iglinski catches and passes Nibali now with 1 to go


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Iglinsky gets it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Nibali 2nd
Gasparotto 3rd


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That was a surprise, it looked like Nibali had it in the bag, even the commentator said he was "home free". Good finish by Iglinsky to take it.

Gilbert is not doing well, but he's way ahead of the Schlecks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Gilbert just arrived, dropped by the head group on the last climb.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Great finish for Astana...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Def good week for Astana thanks to Iglinsky and Gasparotto!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice result for Tommy V as well. If racers today were like they were several years ago (trying to win several different types of races instead of focusing exclusively on one type of race) I think he would be the modern incarnation of Merckx or Hinault, as in this world of specialists it seems like he can get high results and _almost_ win just about every race he enters, be it a cobbled classic, Ardennes classic, or even a GT. There aren't many guys (if any) these days that can be a factor in pretty much every race on the calendar like he is. He is a bit dramatic sometimes but I'm a fan.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Thomas Voeckler praised Nibali on the post race interview, he said Nibali attackedin the precise moment when the legs hurt the most.
> 
> He said Nibali was the one who deserved the most to win.



It always hurts to see somebody go long and just miss it right at the end.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thomas Voeckler praised Nibali on the post race interview, he said Nibali attackedin the precise moment when the legs hurt the most. 

He said Nibali was the one who deserved the most to win.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Pierre Rolland, holy crap that guy was in the wind, and in contention all day.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

What I learned from watching LBL. The Schleck's are way behind this year compared to everyone else. Gilbert overestimated his strength & used up his team way too early doing all the work on the front. Even when following his team mates, he was always like 3-4 bike lengths back??

For a Pro tour team with so much financial backing & yet so few results, Rabobank & Saxo must be getting nervous.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rabo can barely keep up with a postman...this is embarrassing

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN54oOMVrXQ&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL507990564139DCEB


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

gamara said:


> For a Pro tour team with so much financial backing & yet so few results, Rabobank & Saxo must be getting nervous.


it's no secret rabobank is not happy but of the two, at least they get people in top 10 on a regular basis. 9 out of 10 times you see a saxo bank jersey is when the shot is from the camera following the peloton.....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Saxo is just trying to tread water until they get Conti back for the Vuelta. They knew they were starting the season without him but I think their biggest hit came when Nuyens crashed out of the classics.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Another great finish. Impressed by the way Iglinsky came all the way up and caught Nibali (though I was hoping Nibali's breakaway would succeed). That was fun to watch.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Saxo is just trying to tread water until they get Conti back for the Vuelta. They knew they were starting the season without him but I think their biggest hit came when Nuyens crashed out of the classics.


they need to kick a bit more into the water then..... don't tell me Nick would have saved their stage races or the ardenne classics.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree about Saxo - with the exception of the Danish National Champion and a win by Heado, Saxo has been dangerously below the radar. I also doubt Nuyens would have changed things much.

Matti B. continues to disappoint for Rabobank as well.

Bad begining of the year for Saxo and former Saxo riders.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Agree about Saxo - with the exception of the Danish National Champion and a win by Heado, Saxo has been dangerously below the radar. I also doubt Nuyens would have changed things much.
> 
> Matti B. continues to disappoint for Rabobank as well.
> 
> Bad begining of the year for Saxo and former Saxo riders.


and that's a 16 to Soerensen in Amstel, and a few half attacks (brige up to the guys that have been in a break for 100km+ and look around frustrated when they cannot help pulling)? 
Moerkov has basically been alone at least trying as futile as early breaks might be. 

remind me again who was nr 3 in Gent Wevelgem and nr 9 in flanders. oh yes right, Matti Breschel. I'm not sure what would be expected after 1.5 years of injury. he has almost twice the world tour points of the whole saxo bank team, just saying.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

thechriswebb said:


> Saxo is just trying to tread water until they get Conti back for the Vuelta.


Even after he comes back I don't think his points will count for 2 years IIRC.
Bjarne Riis will have to hire more riders to get enough points to keep Pro Tour status.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

No debate on Saxo's lack of points - many individual riders have more points than Saxo as a team.
I'm not so sure Rabo shares your enthusiam for Matti's reults - remind me again why they took him on board - to win classics right? In the begining of the season the talk was of what great shape Matti was in and how he was chompping at the bit for the classics - 3rd in GW and 9th in Flanders are good results by any measure - but I doubt Rabo's team leadership is satisfied with that - just saying.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

den bakker said:


> ..... don't tell me Nick would have saved their stage races or the ardenne classics.



I mean that more as a psychological blow. Saxo was pretty much built around Contador for stage races with Nuyens as their captain for classics. They already lost their chance to go for GC at stage races so Saxo's best hope was a decent showing from Nuyens. He was the defending champion at Flanders and at least gave Saxo a card to play. No one was going to touch Boonen this spring but regardless of how outgunned Nuyens may have been in the classics this spring, he was the one gun that Saxo had to bring to the fight. When they lost him they really had nothing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> No debate on Saxo's lack of points - many individual riders have more points than Saxo as a team.
> I'm not so sure Rabo shares your enthusiam for Matti's reults - remind me again why they took him on board - to win classics right? In the begining of the season the talk was of what great shape Matti was in and how he was chompping at the bit for the classics - 3rd in GW and 9th in Flanders are good results by any measure - but I doubt Rabo's team leadership is satisfied with that - just saying.


now what did I say previously in the thread? "it's no secret rabobank is not happy". I'm "just saying" a podium and a top 10 is nothing to snicker at. 
you want to find their disappointment? Gesink is still not coming back after his broken leg, Lars bom is essentially not developing, and sanchez for the stage races where he was after more than a stage win.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

What is the point of the Schlecks? Thank goodness the rest of the Peleton doesn't share their complete lack of Sporting Instinct.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rumour is the Schecks are demotivated because of the internal power struggle with Bruyneel.

They had a good team with Riis, should have stayed there.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

How much benefit did Nibali get from the motorbikes?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Nice result for Tommy V as well. If racers today were like they were several years ago (trying to win several different types of races instead of focusing exclusively on one type of race) I think he would be the modern incarnation of Merckx or Hinault, as in this world of specialists it seems like he can get high results and _almost_ win just about every race he enters, be it a cobbled classic, Ardennes classic, or even a GT. There aren't many guys (if any) these days that can be a factor in pretty much every race on the calendar like he is. He is a bit dramatic sometimes but I'm a fan.


Thee are quite a few riders (think Nibali, Schlecks, Evans, Rodriguez, Vino etc) who are quite a bit better than little tommy at grand tours and classics combo. I like Voeckler and waiting to see what happens this year at TDF but lets face it - his "success" in the Tour so far was getting yellow (twice) only because nobody was taking him as a serious GC threat. Last year may have changed all that, he is a marked man now.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

55x11 said:


> Thee are quite a few riders (think Nibali, Schlecks, Evans, Rodriguez, Vino etc) who are quite a bit better than little tommy at grand tours and classics combo. I like Voeckler and waiting to see what happens this year at TDF but lets face it - his "success" in the Tour so far was getting yellow (twice) only because nobody was taking him as a serious GC threat. Last year may have changed all that, he is a marked man now.


eh, I doubt anyone is going to consider him a gc threat this year, or next for that matter.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nibali looked soooo demoralized well after the finish.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am thinking that, despite the bluster, a few of the teams are hiding their assets before the grand tours (TdF). I don't expect the Schlecks to do what Contador did at the Giro last year and burn it all up before the TdF. I think there is quite a bit of half-assedry going on out there.

I did think Nibali showed the same courage he demonstrated in the 2010 Giro. I also think Voeckler is out there having a good time and doing what is good for the sport.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My spoiler: 30 minutes of hockey and no finish.  It doesn't appear they're airing it again, either.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> I did think Nibali showed the same courage he demonstrated in the 2010 Giro.


And the 2011 Lombardia (solo over the Ghisallo and along the lake afterwards), and the 2012 MSR (it was HIS move on the Poggio that Fabi and Gerrans latched onto). 
He races a bit like Fabi, doesn't he? Glory or bust. I like that.

Nothing wrong with Iglinskiy's ride either, btw. He's won and been second at Strade Bianche, so hard and hilly seems to fit him well.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dajianshan said:


> I am thinking that, despite the bluster, a few of the teams are hiding their assets before the grand tours (TdF). I don't expect the Schlecks to do what Contador did at the Giro last year and burn it all up before the TdF. I think there is quite a bit of half-assedry going on out there.


+This - "Superteams" BMC and Leopard-Radio Shack-Trek-Acme are keeping thier powder dry for the TdF - nothing else can explain the paucity of results. Quickstep has certainly stepped up to the Superteam expectation (with an exception or two) - while BMC and Team Bruynel have failed to impress thus far. The Olympics will result in a lot more of this "half-assedy" riding as well. For exsample, despit what Cav has said publicly - you know he wants Olympic Gold in London more than a Green Jersey at the TdF - a case of been-there done-that for him - he wants to add gold to his rainbow.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> now what did I say previously in the thread? "it's no secret rabobank is not happy". I'm "just saying" a podium and a top 10 is nothing to snicker at.
> you want to find their disappointment? Gesink is still not coming back after his broken leg, Lars bom is essentially not developing, and sanchez for the stage races where he was after more than a stage win.


Agreed. Sorry - didn't note your previous post. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> They had a good team with Riis, should have stayed there.


+1 - Can't fail to note the drop-off in results for most Saxo riders once they left Saxo.
Only 2&3 TdF finish last year brightens the picture. Spartacus's Classics domination came to a grinding halt and he lost his rainbow stripes for Time Trialing, Matti had tons of bad luck and injuries, the Schlecks (apart from the impressive TdF result) seemed to lack aggression etc. I wonder if the riders who left Saxo when they were the Number One team now think that it was all worth it?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> +1 - Can't fail to note the drop-off in results for most Saxo riders once they left Saxo.
> Only 2&3 TdF finish last year brightens the picture. Spartacus's Classics domination came to a grinding halt, Matti had tons of bad luck and injuries, the Schlecks (apart from the impressive TdF result) seemed to lack aggression etc. I wonder if the riders who left Saxo when they were the Number One team now think that it was all worth it?


Or did they leave Saxo for the wrong reasons? For Becca's money? Those Schlecks don't talk like they are passionate winners to me. Too okay with losing, Frank was 'asked' to win Liège and many comments/behaviours seem to tell they're just fine with their results... Only Fabian seems to still have fire in his belly but is down on luck and has the whole team's pressure for results...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

foto said:


> eh, I doubt anyone is going to consider him a gc threat this year, or next for that matter.


No, and I don't think he really is one now. I'm just saying that the only people who finished ahead of him in the classics this year were classics specialists who would never place as highly in a GT as him (Nibali being the notable exception; another very well rounded guy) and the only people ahead of him in the Tour last year were people who had almost exclusively focused on winning the Tour that year. Schlecks have had success in Liege but couldn't be competitive in a race like Flanders, where TV has done quite well. I am only saying that 20 years ago when people weren't choosing between focusing on GTs or monuments, I think TV would have had wins in both.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

foto said:


> How much benefit did Nibali get from the motorbikes?


Not nearly as much as Iglinsky got from those finely brewed Khazakhstani steroids Astana gets.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

LostViking said:


> +This - "Superteams" BMC and Leopard-Radio Shack-Trek-Acme are keeping thier powder dry for the TdF - nothing else can explain the paucity of results. Quickstep has certainly stepped up to the Superteam expectation (with an exception or two) - while BMC and Team Bruynel have failed to impress thus far. The Olympics will result in a lot more of this "half-assedy" riding as well. For exsample, despit what Cav has said publicly - you know he wants Olympic Gold in London more than a Green Jersey at the TdF - a case of been-there done-that for him - he wants to add gold to his rainbow.


Tell that to Wiggo at Paris Nice. This is early season & you have to prove that at least you have the goods come July. Cadel did that last year winning Tirreno early as well & then going on to win the Tour. These mini stage races are prep for the tour.

Its not the same as doing the Giro - Tour double & possibly burning yourself out. As for the Olympics & the Tour. They are what they are. Both are big on the pro's bucket list. But if you think a pro will compromise one over the other than look back no further than to the last olympics.

Spartacus won gold in the TT & Sammy Sanchez the road champion. Both had an excellent tour if you recall & Spartacus cleaned up at the Tour.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

gordy748 said:


> Not nearly as much as Iglinsky got from those finely brewed Khazakhstani steroids Astana gets.


Easy there.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> No, and I don't think he really is one now. I'm just saying that the only people who finished ahead of him in the classics this year were classics specialists who would never place as highly in a GT as him (Nibali being the notable exception; another very well rounded guy) and the only people ahead of him in the Tour last year were people who had almost exclusively focused on winning the Tour that year. Schlecks have had success in Liege but couldn't be competitive in a race like Flanders, where TV has done quite well. I am only saying that 20 years ago when people weren't choosing between focusing on GTs or monuments, I think TV would have had wins in both.


There weren't specialists back in the day? How many GT wins does De Vlaminck have? How many classics wins did Indurain have? It is a fun idea to compare Voeckler to the best there ever was, but it is hard to believe his legacy is going to stand the test of time, even within France.

As someone else on here already said, the only reason Voeckler spent so many days in yellow last year was because he wasn't a GC threat. Otherwise, he wouldn't have been allowed to get away on stage 9.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

LostViking said:


> +This - "Superteams" BMC and Leopard-Radio Shack-Trek-Acme are keeping thier powder dry for the TdF - nothing else can explain the paucity of results. Quickstep has certainly stepped up to the Superteam expectation (with an exception or two) - while BMC and Team Bruynel have failed to impress thus far. The Olympics will result in a lot more of this "half-assedy" riding as well. For exsample, despit what Cav has said publicly - you know he wants Olympic Gold in London more than a Green Jersey at the TdF - a case of been-there done-that for him - he wants to add gold to his rainbow.


The "Superteams" are embarrassed and have admitted it in interviews. There are 4-5 guys with focus solely on TdF, the rest should be looking for results. BMC has 3-4 of the best classics riders in the world (Hushovd, Ballan, Van Arvemeart, GILBERT) and no trophies. Both of the Schlecks have major classics wins in their pasts. Embarrassed.



foto said:


> eh, I doubt anyone is going to consider him a gc threat this year, or next for that matter.


Tell that to these guys:

5. Alberto Contador, Saxo Bank Sungard, at 03:57
6. Samuel Sanchez, Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 04:55
7. Damiano Cunego, Lampre-ISD, at 06:05
8. Ivan Basso, Liquigas-Cannondale, at 07:23
9. Tom Danielson, Team Garmin-Cervélo, at 08:15
10. Jean-christophe Peraud, Ag2r La Mondiale, at 10:11
11. Pierre Rolland, Team Europcar, at 10:43
12. Rein Taaramae, Cofidis Le Credit En Ligne, at 11:29
13. Kevin De Weert, Quick Step Cycling Team, at 16:29
14. Jérôme Coppel, Saur-Sojasun, at 18:36
15. Arnold Jeannesson, FdJ, at 21:20
16. Haimar Zubeldia, Team Radioshack, at 26:23
17. Christian Vande Velde, Team Garmin-Cervélo, at 27:12
18. Ryder Hesjedal, Team Garmin-Cervélo, at 27:14
19. Peter Velits, HTC-Highroad, at 28:54
20. Jelle Vanendert, Omega Pharma-Lotto, at 32:41
21. Rob Ruijgh, Vacansoleil-Dcm, at 33:04
22. Hubert Dupont, Ag2r La Mondiale, at 36:54
23. Vladimir Gusev, Katusha Team, at 42:26
24. Rigoberto Uran, Sky Procycling, at 42:48
25. Gorka Verdugo, Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 43:06
26. Nicolas Roche, Ag2r La Mondiale, at 46:23
27. Sandy Casar, FdJ, at 50:28
28. Vladimir Karpets, Katusha Team, at 52:25
29. Maxime Monfort, Team Leopard-Trek, at 53:16
30. Yury Trofimov, Katusha Team, at 56:46
31. Geraint Thomas, Sky Procycling, at 1:00:48
32. Levi Leipheimer, Team Radioshack, at 1:03:58
33. Robert Gesink, Rabobank Cycling Team, at 1:05:09
34. Egoi Martinez, Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 1:08:28

He proved that if he's allowed to get a chunk of time, he will protect it.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> Tell that to these guys:
> 
> 5. Alberto Contador, Saxo Bank Sungard, at 03:57
> 6. Samuel Sanchez, Euskaltel-Euskadi, at 04:55
> ...


Oh, good point, he wasn't DFL. I guess Levi Leipheimer is considering Yury Trofimov a serious GC threat this year.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

gamara said:


> & Sammy Sanchez the road champion.


...and he's still wearing that stupid gold helmet. Get over it Sammy, that was four years ago.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> ...and he's still wearing that stupid gold helmet. Get over it Sammy, that was four years ago.


thats a perk of winning the olypics: you get to wear the gold for 4 years. i think cavendish wants to win the olympics so he can wear gold reflective glasses for a few years. or gold frames and green lenses. 

plus he would have 4 years to get the stripes back again. he could wear some pretty bling rainbow and gold shoes. i have seen some sidis like that in the past...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> ...he could wear some pretty bling rainbow and gold shoes. i have seen some sidis like that in the past...


They were Paolo Bettini's... He had gold, rainbows and italian tricolor all at once. On the shoes, helmet, gold bar tape and what not... Made every designers in the world cry! Sanchez is very tame and subtle in comparison.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> They were Paolo Bettini's... He had gold, rainbows and italian tricolor all at once. On the shoes, helmet, gold bar tape and what not... Made every designers in the world cry! Sanchez is very tame and subtle in comparison.


wow, forgot about that .. Bettini was all pimped out.
I wonder how many of those mirror-gold rainbow striped shoes SIDI ergos were made and sold ... other than the ones Bettini wore ... now those are a bold statement for the weekend race or club ride.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> ...and he's still wearing that stupid gold helmet. Get over it Sammy, that was four years ago.


tell ya what you tell him that after you win a UCI race (much less a WC or Gold) until then you can get over it. It may have been 4 years ago but its the Olympics.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> tell ya what you tell him that after you win a UCI race (much less a WC or Gold) until then you can get over it. It may have been 4 years ago but its the Olympics.


Ah yes, the 'keep your mouth shut until you can do better' argument. Predictable.

Does Michael Phelps wear a gold swimming cap? Does Shaun White wear a gold helmet? Besides a couple of sprinters that wear gold shoes for only a while afterwards,what other Olympic gold medalists or sports do you see gold apparal for four years after the accomplishment?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> ...and he's still wearing that stupid gold helmet. Get over it Sammy, that was four years ago.



I don't know; If I won gold I'd probably not only wear it racing, I'd also wear it sleeping/eating/showing/gardening etc  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> hell yeah, those are hot! I am not a big fan of Sidis but I would wear the crap out of those!!!




Agree and agree  !


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

hell yeah, those are hot! I am not a big fan of Sidis but I would wear the crap out of those!!!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> Ah yes, the 'keep your mouth shut until you can do better' argument. Predictable.
> 
> Does Michael Phelps wear a gold swimming cap? Does Shaun White wear a gold helmet? Besides a couple of sprinters that wear gold shoes for only a while afterwards,what other Olympic gold medalists or sports do you see gold apparal for four years after the accomplishment?


bitter.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Pozzato's shoes...










even cooler?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Cadel's shoes. LAME!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

foto said:


> bitter.


I have no reason to be bitter. I just don't see the point of wearing gold apparal other than reminding everybody that you are the champ, when every other rider in the peloton already knows this. When no other Olympic champ in any other sport has the same custom of wearing gold this or that for four years, it comes off as purely ego mania. 
JMO


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> Does Michael Phelps wear a gold swimming cap? Does Shaun White wear a gold helmet? Besides a couple of sprinters that wear gold shoes for only a while afterwards,what other Olympic gold medalists or sports do you see gold apparal for four years after the accomplishment?



Aren't those guys super-duper stars in their fields?


Remember Paolo Tiralongo? Contador gifted him a stage win at last years Giro. 

Paolo said it was the greatest thing he'd done in his career. Contador could have easily won that stage but he helped drag Paolo across the finish line. People criticized as not being a true win. So what?! He got a stage win in a UCI World Tour!

My point is, unlike GC top-dawgs, medium top-dawgs cherish every win probably because wins are far and in between.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> I have no reason to be bitter. I just don't see the point of wearing gold apparal other than reminding everybody that you are the champ, when every other rider in the peloton already knows this. When no other Olympic champ in any other sport has the same custom of wearing gold this or that for four years, it comes off as purely ego mania.
> JMO


Hmm...true. Aside from Sanchez, there isn't any ego in the pro peloton...

...And there aren't any materialistic behaviors or accessory fetishes either.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> Cadel's shoes. LAME!



They maybe lame shoes but OTOH if I lead and won the TDF and it required me to wear a yellow tutu, I'd wear it proudly knowing the significance of it   !


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Look at this ego maniac with her golden bow!!! And little Golden Feathers on her arrows! WTF, who does she think she is? Sammy Sanchez or something??? Modesty Please! Only cyclists go around with gold stuff after winning medals!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> ...and he's still wearing that stupid gold helmet. Get over it Sammy, that was four years ago.


just to piss you off.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

den bakker said:


> just to piss you off.


Don't worry. I'll get him back by wearing my state champs jacket from years ago.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> Don't worry. I'll get him back by wearing my state champs jacket from years ago.


thanks for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

To many pros credits, they rarely ask for gold this, rainbow that or yellow schtick... Most of the time, sponsors will make the special stuff and give them to riders after a big win, sometimes as a surprise. Will they say no to their sponsors? Rarely and for Sidi or whoever else, it's a good way to bring attention to their products. It's more a marketing thing than an ego thing...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> Don't worry. I'll get him back by wearing my state champs jacket from years ago.


Actually you can't in races since you not current state champ. But you are welcome to wear flashing and if you had sponsors that cared about exposure you might get items with said flashing.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cycling kit is all about symbols

Distinctive jerseys, sleeve bands, distinctive colours etc

Other sports kit are about uniformity, cycling is about distinctiveness.

He got the gold, so he can wear gold helmets, glasses, shoes, socks, forks, combs, rings, tooth brushes, pens, even condoms if he so wants.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cycling kit is all about symbols
> 
> Distinctive jerseys, sleeve bands, distinctive colours etc
> 
> ...



Heck, there was a certain sprinter who was flashy for the sake being flashy:
.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Heck, there was a certain sprinter who was flashy for the sake being flashy:
> .


Well yes and no Cipo was flashy and at the start it was to draw attention to himself but the sponsors quickly realized that they could use that to their advantage. When he was on Cannondale he won wearing American flag bib to show off that he was wearing a American made bike I doubt he came up with that or requested it, such stunt certianly fueled the cult of Cipo but the sponsors got to come along too (for a price) and they love things like that.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> I have no reason to be bitter. I just don't see the point of wearing gold apparal other than reminding everybody that you are the champ, when every other rider in the peloton already knows this. When no other Olympic champ in any other sport has the same custom of wearing gold this or that for four years, it comes off as purely ego mania.
> JMO


This is cycling and not any other sport. If you win the WC you get to wear that jersey until the next WC, national championships the same. Pascal Richard was the first pro Olympic champ, and his team Made a jersey with the Olympic rings on it, but it also had the sponsor logos of his team Casino-AG2R on it.










IOC demanded that a kit with that symbol must have no sponsor logos, which doesn't go very well with pro cycling. So olympic champs started wearing gold on helmets and shoes, and they wore it until the next olympics. SS even has a special for him Euskaltel kit with gold accents. 










I repeat: this is cycling. Not any other sport. I love the peacockery in this sport.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> Cadel's shoes. LAME!


I'm sure it's not so lame if you're Australian.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> Ah yes, the 'keep your mouth shut until you can do better' argument. Predictable.
> 
> Does Michael Phelps wear a gold swimming cap? Does Shaun White wear a gold helmet? Besides a couple of sprinters that wear gold shoes for only a while afterwards,what other Olympic gold medalists or sports do you see gold apparal for four years after the accomplishment?


My money is on you not even being a racer. Hell, I've had the occasional state championship in lower categories and I take pride in that. 

So, all those former world champs should eliminate the rainbow stripes from their attire?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I'm sure it's not so lame if you're Australian.


True, you have a good point. Australians are pretty hideous...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> Well yes and no Cipo was flashy and at the start it was to draw attention to himself but the sponsors quickly realized that they could use that to their advantage. When he was on Cannondale he won wearing American flag bib to show off that he was wearing a American made bike I doubt he came up with that or requested it, such stunt certianly fueled the cult of Cipo but the sponsors got to come along too (for a price) and they love things like that.



Ah, interesting. 


And that makes total sense/cents  !


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

foto said:


> True, you have a good point. Australians are pretty hideous...


Careful now, lest you be shot down in flames.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Careful now, lest you be shot down in flames.



Awesome :thumbsup: !!


:23:


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

The only cyclist that I love(d) seeing in gold whatever was Paola Pezzo.

I do agree that they have the right to wear more gold than Snoop Dogg if they win the Olympics, and if I won the olympics, screw everyone... I'd wear gold until somebody wins the competition again.

That said... I hate gold. Makes my skin look even darker.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> The only cyclist that I love(d) seeing in gold whatever was Paola Pezzo.
> 
> I do agree that they have the right to wear more gold than Snoop Dogg if they win the Olympics, and if I won the olympics, screw everyone... I'd wear gold until somebody wins the competition again.
> 
> That said... I hate gold. Makes my skin look even darker.


Haaa yes, Paola...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

spade2you said:


> My money is on you not even being a racer. Hell, I've had the occasional state championship in lower categories and I take pride in that.
> 
> So, all those former world champs should eliminate the rainbow stripes from their attire?


Well you'd be wrong. And I apologize, but I overstated the state champs thing. We were actually second, but were league, conference, and county champs. But that was cross country and it was many many years ago.
I do race, mostly in mountain bike endurance and ultra endurance events (50 and 100 milers). I raced Battenkill two weekends ago, am heading back to the Iron ITT again next month.
What that has to do with my opinion on the gold helmet I have no idea. Do you mean to tell me that because you are a more accomplished racer or race more, I am not entitled to an opinion? That's all it is folks. Amazing you get so easily twisted.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have no problem with Sammy Sanchez having gold (makes it easy to pick him in races)... I have a problem with his helmet but not because it's gold, it's just sooo ugly in any color! I would have a problem if he had so much gold but not being a champion though... like monday, I saw a guy in full World Champion kit, full white with rainbows... it wasn't Cav, just a Fred in a bike lane.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I have no problem with Sammy Sanchez having gold (makes it easy to pick him in races)... I have a problem with his helmet but not because it's gold, it's just sooo ugly in any color! I would have a problem if he had so much gold but not being a champion though... like monday, I saw a guy in full World Champion kit, full white with rainbows... it wasn't Cav, just a Fred in a bike lane.


Wearing a WC, KOM, Maillot Jeaune, Maglia Rosa or the likes is an open invitation to be cycle bullied/abused.

"Yeah, I can wear this, try me!"

It's like wearing a Rolex in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> So, all those former world champs should eliminate the rainbow stripes from their attire?


And national champs should remove the flags and such from their sleeves?

No, let Sammy wear his gold as long as he likes, frankly I wouldn't be bothered if he kept a bit on his sleeve even if Cav or someone else wins the gold this year - Sammy ain't hurtin' nobody. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

salsa_lover said:


> he got the gold, so he can wear gold helmets, glasses, shoes, socks, forks, combs, rings, tooth brushes, pens, even condoms if he so wants.


+1


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm, time for a new thread? Seems LBL was years ago.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Hmmm, time for a new thread? Seems LBL was years ago.


Well good thing you posted in a thread that's been dormant 4 days.  You should start up the Giro thread, I can't wait for the GT's to start!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> Well good thing you posted in a thread that's been dormant 4 days.  You should start up the Giro thread, I can't wait for the GT's to start!


Well spotted Burgrat! What a keen perception you have. :thumbsup:

Agreed, see new Giro thread.


----------

